# matching a texture from probably 1963



## jjheath71 (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi there,

I have been trying to match this texture for a couple months now. It is driving me crazy. I have looked at scrapings under higher magnification and it has been painted at least three times, so that will soften it's original look, but I still can't get even close with the stomp brushes or sponges I have found (see photos). The blue painter's tape in the photos is for scale and it is 3/4" x 6". Any suggestions???


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

its just a thin rolled on then stomp. you really need a soft broke in/smashed brush though. no way a new one gona match that. cut out some bristles then set it in a bucket of hot water(just at start) with heavy rock on it. let set for day or two and see if it dont spread them out. im talking about the blue brush in pic. look up marshaltown stomp brush.


----------

